# Même en portugais mon prénom est Jeanne



## Misslatam

Même en portugais mon prénom est Jeanne.

Mesmo em português meu nome é Jeanne?


----------



## Carfer

A tradução está correcta, a frase é que não faz muito sentido, já que _'Jeanne_' não existe como nome próprio em português (o equivalente é Joana).


----------



## machadinho

A opinião mais difundida entre linguistas e filósofos da linguagem, Carfer, é a de que nomes próprios não fazem parte das línguas. 'Jeanne' não é propriamente uma palavra francesa.

Algumas bibliotecas universitárias no Brasil ainda têm as _Obras completas de Carlos Marx_.  E há um tal de Jorge Guilherme Frederico Hegel também.


----------



## Misslatam

Meu colega escreveu o meu apelido em vez de Jeanne. Por isso, quiso fazer uma bricandeira

Va entender?


----------



## Carfer

machadinho said:


> A opinião mais difundida entre linguistas e filósofos da linguagem, Carfer, é a de que nomes próprios não fazem parte das línguas. 'Jeanne' não é propriamente uma palavra francesa.
> 
> Algumas bibliotecas universitárias no Brasil ainda têm as _Obras completas de Carlos Marx_.  E há um tal de Jorge Guilherme Frederico Hegel também.



Certo, mas, se assim é, para quê então traduzi-los? (hábito que, de resto, não é muito comum em Portugal).



Misslatam said:


> Meu colega escreveu o meu apelido em vez de Jeanne. Por isso, *quis* fazer uma bricandeira
> 
> *Vai* entender?



Conhecendo ele o contexto, é possível que sim, mas, à primeira vista, o que vocês está literalmente a dizer é que o seu nome próprio em português é Jeanne. Creio que ficaria mais claro se reformulasse a frase para '_Mesmo escrevendo em português, o meu nome continua a ser Jeanne'_ ou algo semelhante. Não fica mais claro o que pretende dizer para quem desconheça o contexto, mas, pelo menos, também não leva a pensar o que pensei.


----------



## machadinho

Exato, nomes próprios não se traduzem, no máximo se transliteram. Os tradutores do Marx e do Hegel escorregaram querendo inovar. Mesmo em português ela se chama Jeanne.


----------



## Carfer

machadinho said:


> Exato, nomes próprios não se traduzem, no máximo se transliteram. Os tradutores do Marx e do Hegel escorregaram querendo inovar. Mesmo em português ela se chama Jeanne.



Estou habituado a encontrar essa prática em traduções para espanhol, mas, em Portugal, como digo, é raro, afora uma mão-cheia de personagens históricos. Em todo o caso, mesmo sendo essa a perspectiva de um linguista, há que ter em conta que, no caso português, há legalmente uma ligação ao vernáculo. Aqui não se pode pôr a uma criança portuguesa um nome que não conste da lista de nomes oficialmente aprovada, que exclui nomes próprios estrangeiros, o que quer dizer que, se misslatam nascesse em Portugal, filha de pais portugueses, não poderia chamar-se Jeanne.


----------



## Misslatam

Verdade?? Os portuguêses não podem escolher um nome francês por ejemplo? No tem sentido


----------



## machadinho

Sim, já tinha ouvido falar dessa lei portuguesa. Queria muito saber o que os cidadãos portugueses acham dela.

De todo modo, Carfer, linguística é uma ciência, e a filosofia da linguagem é, em parte, o pensamento crítico de conceitos empregados pelos linguistas; não são matérias que se prestem a legislação de cima para baixo.


----------



## Carfer

machadinho said:


> Sim, já tinha ouvido falar dessa lei portuguesa. Queria muito saber o que os cidadãos portugueses acham dela.
> 
> De todo modo, Carfer, linguística é uma ciência, e a filosofia da linguagem é, em parte, o pensamento crítico de conceitos empregados pelos linguistas; não são matérias que se prestem a legislação de cima para baixo.



Já uma vez alguém (não português) comentou aqui no forum que considerava essa lei uma intromissão inadmissível do Estado na esfera privada dos cidadãos. Se bem me recordo, chegou mesmo a apodá-la de fascista. No que me toca, discordo, no essencial acho-a bem, e julgo que nessa concordância me acompanha, ao menos passivamente, a imensa maioria dos meus concidadãos, porque nunca dei por a lei sofrer ou ter sofrido, na sua vigência, a mínima contestação. A lista de nomes admitidos, aliás, é tão ampla que não constitui empecilho sério à liberdade de escolha de nome. Corresponde a uma orientação legal bastante antiga, que tem passado incólume em sucessivas revisões e alterações da legislação sobre registo civil. Não é difícil perceber a razão de ser dela, basta atentar nas aberrações com que por vezes somos confrontados. Lembro-me de, há uns anos, um casal sueco ter resolvido dar a um filho um nome próprio que consistia exclusivamente numa sequência de consoantes, algumas duas dezenas, pelo menos.  A lei sueca permite-o. Imaginem agora o que sentirá aquela criança, pela vida fora, e as encrencas de relacionamento com os outros que o nome que a fantasia ou a loucura dos pais lhe irão provocar. Sabemos que há palavras que, em abstracto, poderiam servir de nome próprio, mas que, na realidade, têm conotações ofensivas ou que, usadas como nome, sujeitariam o portador ao ridículo (que tal 'Cotonete' ou 'Penca', por exemplo - e estou a ser moderado, já vi propostas bem piores?). E também sabemos que, à semelhança daqueles suecos, há pais suficientemente doidos para dar tais nomes aos filhos. Se o Estado tem por obrigação proteger os menores, designadamente dos actos nocivos dos pais, porque não ter regras com esse objectivo, tanto mais que o nome é um elemento fundamental da identidade da pessoa e se carrega por toda a vida? Claro que algumas delas talvez sejam excessivas ou discutíveis, mas com o núcleo essencial (1-Nomes que sejam considerados ofensivos ou que possam, de alguma forma, envergonhar, ofender ou servir de gracejo contra a criança. 2- Nomes de objectos (pela mesma razão). 3- Nomes que possam induzir em erro sobre o género da criança.) estou perfeitamente de acordo. Entre as discutíveis, não tenho grande objecção a incluir os nomes estrangeiros, mas igualmente entendo que preservar a língua e a cultura de um país, especialmente de um país pequeno e muito aberto a influências externas, também passe por aí. Dar um nome estrangeiro porque é "chic"? Bah! E depois há as dificuldades práticas. Que acham, por exemplo, se num dado país onde se pode pôr o nome que se quiser se generalizar 'Darth Vader' e esse uso comum for cá invocado para justificar dar tal nome a um filho?


----------



## machadinho

Carfer said:


> Entre as discutíveis, não tenho grande objecção a incluir os nomes estrangeiros, mas igualmente entendo que preservar a língua e a cultura de um país, especialmente de um país pequeno e muito aberto a influências externas, também passe por aí. Dar um nome estrangeiro porque é "chic"? Bah! E depois há as dificuldades práticas.


Se os portugueses na imensa maioria aprovam a lei, por mim basta. A única objeção que fica para mim é teórica. O pressuposto da ideia que você exprimiu acima é problemático: o pressuposto de que existe uma categoria bem definida de nomes próprios que pertençam à língua portuguesa e que, portanto, devam ser preservados na medida em que a língua e a cultura portuguesas devam ser preservadas. O léxico da língua portuguesa não inclui nomes próprios. Tal lista é convencionada. Matéria de lei. Não de linguística.


----------



## Carfer

machadinho said:


> Se os portugueses na imensa maioria aprovam a lei, por mim basta. A única objeção que fica para mim é teórica. O pressuposto da ideia que você exprimiu acima é problemático: o pressuposto de que existe uma categoria bem definida de nomes próprios que pertençam à língua portuguesa e que, portanto, devam ser preservados na medida em que a língua e a cultura portuguesas devam ser preservadas. O léxico da língua portuguesa não inclui nomes próprios. Tal lista é convencionada. Matéria de lei. Não de linguística.



Com certeza. mas não foi à linguística - matéria sobre a qual não tenho nenhuma competência para me pronunciar - que recorri quando disse que '_Jeanne_' não existe em português. Foi ao entendimento comum que permite afirmar que _'Jeanne'_ não é um nome do português e que, pelo contrário, permite identificá-lo como um nome do francês, da mesma forma que _'Juana_' é um nome do espanhol e '_Joana_' do português ou que Wellington, Ivan ou Jefferson não são igualmente nomes do português, mesmo quando adoptados por cidadãos de países de língua portuguesa. A questão legal vem a talhe de foice porque, em cima desse entendimento comum, há ainda o facto de que, no caso de Portugal, _'Jeanne_' é um nome expressamente excluido da onomástica portuguesa e, consequentemente, não admitido.


----------



## Guigo

Sou parcialmente favorável à lei portuguesa, relativa aos nomes (creio que na Argentina há legislação semelhante), para evitar abusos do tipo Creedence Clearwater, nome próprio de um jogador de futebol, aqui em Pindorama. Só vejo problemas aqui, pois logo virão puristas/racistas eliminando nomes indígenas e/ou africanos, como Kelé, Zambi, Alkyndar, Irajá, etc.
Gostaria de saber do @Carfer se esta lista é atualizada, de tempos em tempos. Minha dúvida refere-se, justamente, aos muitos brasileiros que agora residem em Portugal, que têm nomes prosaicos e comuns, por aqui, como: Moacir, Ubirajara, Bartira, Moema, Iracema, Pery; certamente haverá muitos deles, em Portugal, atualmente e talvez queiram dar aos filhos/filhas estes nomes.


----------



## Carfer

Guigo said:


> Sou parcialmente favorável à lei portuguesa, relativa aos nomes (creio que na Argentina há legislação semelhante), para evitar abusos do tipo Creedence Clearwater, nome próprio de um jogador de futebol, aqui em Pindorama. Só vejo problemas aqui, pois logo virão puristas/racistas eliminando nomes indígenas e/ou africanos, como Kelé, Zambi, Alkyndar, Irajá, etc.
> Gostaria de saber do @Carfer se esta lista é atualizada, de tempos em tempos. Minha dúvida refere-se, justamente, aos muitos brasileiros que agora residem em Portugal, que têm nomes prosaicos e comuns, por aqui, como: Moacir, Ubirajara, Bartira, Moema, Iracema, Pery; certamente haverá muitos deles, em Portugal, atualmente e talvez queiram dar aos filhos/filhas estes nomes.



´É, a lista é actualizada periodicamente, até porque há bastantes solicitações de nomes que não estão nela previstos, em grande número provenientes precisamente de imigrantes. Se o interessado não encontrar nome que lhe sirva na lista dos admitidos, pode requerer que lhe seja autorizado o que indicar, que é submetido à apreciação de uma comissão de onomástica e, caso esta conceda a admissão, o novo nome passa a integrar a lista dos autorizados. Em 2015 houve à volta de mil pedidos de nomes novos (desconheço quantos foram autorizados e rejeitados). No caso dos estrangeiros residentes em Portugal, basta que um dos progenitores seja estrangeiro ou tenha dupla nacionalidade para que o filho possa ter um nome estrangeiro (na forma originária). Caso o filho tenha dupla nacionalidade, prevalecem as regras da composição do nome vigentes em Portugal. Quanto aos nomes, Iracema está autorizado. Os outros creio que não, mas se quiser percorrer a lista (são 82 páginas) ...: 

Instituto dos Registos e Notariado: Vocábulos admitidos e não admitidos como nomes próprios
Código do Registo Civil (artº 103º): http://www.irn.mj.pt/IRN/sections/i...Registo_Civil-Set09.pdf?nocache=1252073052.76


----------



## machadinho

"Jaque-line" com hífen!  Os pais dessa andaram lendo os pós-modernos em excesso!  Muito divertida essa lista.


----------



## Guigo

Andei dando vistas, na lista, e percebi que já há nomes indígenas brasileiros aprovados: Iara, Janaína, Jandira, Jacira, Jussara, Juraci (só F). 

O Jaque-line não foi aprovado, mas Ringo foi.


----------



## Carfer

E _'Ovnis_'? A quem diabo passa tal nome pela cabeça e ainda gasta €85 (os processos de pedido de admissão de nome são pagos) para chamar _'Ovnis_' a um filho ou filha?


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

Carfer said:


> [...] é raro, afora uma mão cheia de personagens históricos.[...]


Apressei-me a contestar-lhe o emprego de _mão cheia_ por _mancheia_, mas o ciberdúvidas passou-me a perna, aliás as pernas e, de quebra, os braços (com um tabefe de despedida), pois ambas as variantes gozam [quase que orgasmicamente] de ampla aceitação e uso sem precedentes ao menos em Portugal. Os brasileiros, ao que me parece, corriqueiramente empregam ou escrevem a forma não-hifenizada _mão cheia_, mas isso foge ao mérito da discussão em pauta, mas, se muito, poderia merecer um fio à parte ou a parte dum fio sobre o qual possamos equilibrar essas e outras noções.


----------



## guihenning

Antes de ler o fio achei que a lei portuguesa servia para 'simplesmente' assegurar que se dessem nomes 'portugueses' aos portugueses. Mas se há nela uma tentativa de preservar os menores, acho válida. Aqui poderia ter algo parecido, pelo menos para evitar barbarismos ortográficos. Na sétima série do ensino fundamental estudei com um Ghylherme, para vocês verem aonde vai a criatividade desta gente…


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

Sei que estou fugindo do tópico, mas você sabe me dizer se os nomes abaixo realmente existem?

Chevrolet da Silva Ford
José Casou de Calças Curtas

Não podemos confiar totalmente na Internet.


----------



## guihenning

Há um site do IBGE para consulta


----------

